# Grad directing prog: CalArts VS UCLA ! Creativity VS Formatting? Inclusive VS Exclusive?



## Camillelo (May 10, 2016)

Hello everybody, filmmakers in the making or already known!

I was a French artist about to integrate the graduate directing program at CalArts when I heard back from UCLA who had finally put me off their wait list.
Both programs have now offered small stipends and scholarships (it's hard to get sufficient funds from schools when international) but I can't seem to make up my mind!
These are both serious directing programs but it seems also fundamentally different. 
CalArts seems like a very creative space, you can meet dancers, musicians, costume designers, animators on campus - which one side seems a bit too enclosed in one circle. UCLA is a bigger university, the law, business and medicine departments are also part of your environment (at large).
One seems to represent more of the Hollywood world the other more of a Sundance directing lab kind of vibe?
One seems more inclusive- CalArts (but I seriously cannot prove it) while UCLA seems to be repeating the cliché of the white male director (but again is that true or a prejudice?).

If you know anything about any of these two programs please hmu/lmk!! I'm trying to gather pros and cons.

Best to y'all!!


----------

